# I'm Still Alive!



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a reference from a lyric/song of my favorite band. As a teen in the 80's Pearl Jam was my favorite band and still is today. I was finishing up this build for myself recently, and PJ was playing in the background I decided to change my original design a bit as a tribute to them and for my own personal enjoyment. Phenix Recon 7', custom turned acrylic grips (Lava), painted Fuji SK reel seat, Fuji Torzite K's with new reverse stripper, and a good bit of VooDoo Poly Sheens.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Super Cool


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

That's awesome work Casey.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Great job man


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Acrylic is the new cork. Looking great !


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Simply looks bad to the bone yes very nice thanks for showing.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice rod ! I could never fish with something that Purdy ! Great job , true art .


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*****in!


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Dear lawd!
That's some awesome work


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Phantom said:


> *****in!


This. Those grips are bad A.


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work. Glad to see someone put the RV6 stripper on facing the right direction!


----------



## CroakerJO (Mar 16, 2011)

VooDoo if you don't mind sending LARGE jpg's of the SK2 and RV6 in these photos I would like to put them in our new catalog. Send to info at anglersresource dot net.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! WOW!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely killer Casey!!!!! Luv it!!!!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Love it, and love me some PJ!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm digging it all the way around!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Awesome thread wraps! Perfect compliment to the acrylic grips. Man, that's a NICE build!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank for the comments guys - putting it to the test in the AM


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet rod! Were you smoking something funny in those days cuz Pearl Jam was 90's!


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

wow!, just awesome Casey. Great color man.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Sweet rod! Were you smoking something funny in those days cuz Pearl Jam was 90's!


 You are correct sir - I meant 90's - To far back to remember!!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

CroakerJO said:


> VooDoo if you don't mind sending LARGE jpg's of the SK2 and RV6 in these photos I would like to put them in our new catalog. Send to info at anglersresource dot net.


Will do...Thanks!!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Love the blank, love the RV, love the rod and the band. Great work.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Casey that is a rad build!!

and Ten is still one of my top 20 favorite albums.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a sweet build VooDoo!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

That is crazy cool, Casey!!! A lot of threadwork. :dance:


----------

